# Milton Lake



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Got a Bass tournament in a couple weeks at Milton, never been on the lake yet, anyone have any pointers on fishing this lake???? It would be greatly appreciated....thanks


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey ranger. I'm not a bass guy, never fish them. There is a ramp on the southeast end of the lake at the river. I see a lot of guys fishing just pass the first bridge on the river big open areas lots of weeds, grass , reeds, ect... Shallower water. And all along the banks of the river. Have seen some nice fish over the years come from that river. Check it out on google earth, you'll see where I mean. Like I said I don't fish them but that's where I would go. Good luck.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Thank-You so much for your reply!!


----------

